

Aho dishes the dirt on AWK - Fairynomo
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1726534212;fp;4194304;fpid;1

======
jacques_chester
The print-only link:
[http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1726534212;fp;4...](http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1726534212;fp;4194304;fpid;1;pf;1)

